# Bill includes money for major rail expansion



## loki_racer (Feb 17, 2009)

Let me preface this with, let's please not argue about for or against the bill.

It's here and now we all get to deal with it.

Search google for "Major rail expansion on track with stimulus plan"

I can't post links, so this is the way you get it.


----------



## loki_racer (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm no railroad construction expert, but it's my understanding (having traveled on numerous high speed trains in European countries) that high speed trains require different types of rails (materials, routes must be straighter, etc.)

This would indicate to me that much more railroad will be laid in the US in the upcoming years.


----------



## stove (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm with wider...WTF? How can you ask people not to discuss something in a discussion forum?


----------



## loki_racer (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't saying we couldn't discuss the article, I was saying I'd rather this thread stay clear of arguing about the merits or diismerits of the stimulus plan.

I misread wider's comments and thought he was questioning why I would post this article here. I understand now that wider was asking why I thought we shouldn't argue about the overall bill.


----------



## loki_racer (Feb 18, 2009)

I apologize if I came off wrong. I wasn't trying to be a jerk.

Just wanted to see what people had to say about this story.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 18, 2009)

ugh. i find fast quiet trains a large hazard to not only people but animals. i dont like it.


----------



## Angela (Feb 18, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> \
> 
> If there is any mass rail project taking place I don't think it should be high speed rail at all. This country (mostly the west) needs is more light rail transit for large city's, and more intercity commuter rail to get those people off the highways and freeways that drive 15+ miles a day to get to work.
> 
> Or hell maybe they could take that money FINALLY fix Amtrak and make it a profitable business model and not put people in charge of it that have zero railroad experience.



Well said. This country definitely needs to invest alot more in public rail transit to get people off the highways and improve both environmental quality and quality of life. The west coast is definitely lagging far behind in this.


----------

